# OEM Triplex (GPS/RADIO/TELEPHONE SHARK Antenna) On the roof



## andybandy (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello, I missing a DIY to get the triplex on the roof on a GOLF V (2006 modell) I have only the Radio "whip". 
I have check all the forum on the web but I have not find somthing, I hope one can make a Great DIY have to do it (with picture is the best). Get the gps + telephone antenne to the dash also. You can use the radio antenna from the dash to the roof? or you have to replace it? 
And what part you need to do this. 
I Hope one can make this and also have it out where the other DIY is.
Regars
Andreas 

_Modified by andybandy at 7:37 AM 9-19-2008_

_Modified by andybandy at 7:40 AM 9-19-2008_


_Modified by andybandy at 8:10 AM 9-19-2008_


----------

